# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  cokolino, rizolino, keksolino...

## Ivana B-G

gledam ja danas tako policu - iako jos nismo na dohrani - i skuzim da vise ni na jednoj ne pise da je od 4. mjeseca, nego na svima pise: od sestog mjeseca starosti!
za pohvalu...samo sam se htjela podijeliti s vama.   :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

još da 40% čokolina nije čisti šećer ...

----------


## Romina

što naravno u Podravci kažu da nije istina i da je pun potrebnih vitamina  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lutonjica

ma ne mogu reći da nije istina kad na samom pakiranju piše da u 100 g čokolina ima 40 g šećera   :Wink:

----------


## Ivana B-G

dobro, secer stoji (mislim da ga samo rizolino nema u sebi), ali posto sam ja ona, koja papa cokolino & co,a ne malac, na to nisam gledala...samo primjetih promjenu u preporuci starosti.
za moju obranu: ne mislim dohranu pocet s cokolinom....  :Saint:

----------


## ms. ivy

piše li sigurno i na rižolinu? jer samo je na njemu pisalo od 4 mjeseca, ako se ne varam.

----------


## Loryblue

> dobro, secer stoji (mislim da ga samo rizolino nema u sebi), ali posto sam ja ona, koja papa cokolino & co,a ne malac, na to nisam gledala...samo primjetih promjenu u preporuci starosti.
> za moju obranu: ne mislim dohranu pocet s cokolinom....


ja se odgojila na čokolinu, zadjevojčica, prošla pubertet, udala se, rodila šeficu....a kako je krenilo unučad i ja ćemo zajedno jest čokolino (ako dođu od mene na red  :Grin:  ).

mi smo čokolino uveli najzadnje u dohranu.
pvo smo uveli rižolino.

----------


## Ivana B-G

da, sigurno i na rizolinu pise od 6. mjeseca....bas sam ga drzala u rukama i smjeskala se, razmisljajuci da svjetska zdravstvena ipak ima nekog ucinka....ili su ih uplasile rode?!   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> još da 40% čokolina nije čisti šećer ...


jos da ne pise da zamjenjuje jedan mlijecni obrok...

----------


## Mony

Ja svoje dijete jos nisam upoznala s tim proizvodima (osim ak nije u vrticu).
Ne vidim razloga ni mislim da budem uopce.
Za kasice smo koristili rizolino (il kak se ono zove) od (kršitelj koda).

----------


## Mamita

(kršitelj koda)!!!! :shock: 
mony, mony tctc

----------


## rayna

na cokolinu pise da je od 8.mjeseca!

----------


## mikka

ja obozavam cokolino i medolino  :Mljac:   :Mljac:  
ali malom ne dam ni blizu.

----------


## TinnaZ

baš sam u više navrata mislila otvoriti temu o Čokolinu
Svatko tko ga daje trebao bi se sjetiti da djetetu daje na šaku čokolina pola šake šečera. A ima ih i koji to svaki dan jedu.
Kad slažem kolače (a to je jako rijetko) zgrozim se obavezno koliko je to šećera. Inače ga ne pojedem u mjesec dana koliko ide u jedan kolač. Ono gledaš kilu šećera i zamišljaš kako bi sad bilo da to sve pojedeš žlicom - a to upravo napraviš s kolačima ili čokolinom.
I kažu roditelji onda - neće ništa da jede.

Inače u djetinjstvu ga je brat mlatio na veliko, a meni je baka kuhala griz od samljevene punozrnate pšenice. To se žvakao svaki zalogaj par minuta. 

Trudim se držati taj Čokolino za situacije baš kad zagusti, i da se ne ponavljaju više od 1 tjedno.
No ima i drugih bisera, pogotovo u vrtiću, ali taj Čokolino mi je baš trn jer nijednu drugu hranu ne bi nikome palo na pamet davati svaki dan. A svakodnevnih čokolinaša srećem prečesto.

Inače se borimo i sa čokoladom da je svedemo na neke razumne mjere.

----------


## leonisa

> na cokolinu pise da je od 8.mjeseca!


da i da "zamjenjuje jedan mlijecni obrok" i samim time krsi Pravilnik.

nije mi nikad bilo jasno zasto to davati djeci? ima takav izbor "cistih" pahuljica- zobenih, rizinih, psenicnih, kukuruznih, jecmenih...pa mixevi, pa mixevi sa suhim vocem....pomjesati ih sa svjezim ili suhim vocem, dodati jogurt....eto ti zdravog obroka.

ja bi na cokolinu stavila 18....godina  :Grin:

----------


## emanina

a mene je pozitivno šokiralo da na xy kašici piše DOJENJE TREBA NASTAVITI I POSLIJE NAVRŠENIH 6 MJESECI DO KRAJA DRUGE GODINE STAROSTI DJETETA. Mislim super al to piše na kašici,ideš!!!

----------


## Frida

Cure, jel bi vi vjerovale da sam ja čokolino probala tek u srednjoj školi?! Moja Lola to ne jede, kao Leonisa kaže ima toliko zdravije alternative da mi je besmisleno davati joj takve pripravke.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Cure, jel bi vi vjerovale da sam ja čokolino probala tek u srednjoj školi?!


ja također

----------


## leonisa

> Cure, jel bi vi vjerovale da sam ja čokolino probala tek u srednjoj školi?!
> 			
> 		
> 
> ja također


i ja takodjer
(ali sam, brate, nadoknadila  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Dia

i ja isto, nisam to jela kad sam bila mala (a ne jedem ni sad, rade pojedem griz na mlijeku)

a nece ni marino   :Smile:  rađe ja ogulim breskvu, pa stavim malo kravljeg sira, jogurta...bananu...  :Mljac:

----------


## vertex

A da malo te količine šećera ipak stavimo u realne okvire? Na dva deca mlijeka ide, mislim, nekih 30 g čokolina. 40% od 30 g je 12 g, dakle, recimo, 2 kafićke kesice po obroku.
Da se razumijemo - niti im treba taj šećer, niti čokolino smatram idealnom dohranom, niti sam ga davala (iako su ga u jaslicama jeli, ali to je bilo iza 18, odnosno 13 mjeseci), niti sam uopće išta šećerila.
Ali ne zato što je šećer otrov (fruktoza u voću je samo za jedan stupanj složenija od saharoze, i samo za nijansu zdravija), nego mi je bilo stalo razviti drugačije prehrambene navike.

----------


## snoopygirl

fućkaj ga, u mojoj okolini je čokolino obavezan.
ja kupim milupin 7korn, pa mi se smiju. 
opet mi je bilo draže kad su u vrtiću davali za doručak čokolino nego hrenovke...nemogu se ni ljutit, najradije bi plakala što će morat natrag...

----------


## TinnaZ

kako si ti našla na 2 dcl mlijeka 30g čoklina.
Mi ga radimo tako da nasipamo pun tanjur Čoklina, znači dobre dvije šake čokolina, i preko toga prelijemo malo vrućeg mlijeka. Dakle to je kod nas gusto kao griz.

Za čokolinom u flašici mlijeka nisam dala niti pomisliti, jer se djeca navuku na to, i neće onda nikakvo drugo mlijeko niti nešto drugo u zamjenu za taj  obrok .

----------


## rayna

Tinna,probaj tako da stavis 2 dcl vruceg mlijeka i u to stavi skroz malo cokolina(mozda bas ovoliko kako kaze vertex),ostavi da ti odstoji nekoliko trenutaka i vidjet ces kako ce sam zgusnut.

----------


## vertex

Evo, upravo nazvala prijateljicu da provjerim. 5 velikih, vrhom punih žlica čokolina je tih 30 g i to ide na dva deca mlijeka. Za kašicu, ne za bocu. Ako se radi s toplim mlijekom, ispadne puno gušće, odnosno pahuljice upiju puno više mlijeka. Mi ga jedemo kad ga se baš zažele, a onda ga i ja guštam pojest.
I, u šaci čokolina nije skoro pola šake šećera. Postotci se odnose na masu, a ne na volumen. Šaka šećera je puno teža od šake čokolina.

----------


## dalmatinka

:Klap:  vertex

----------


## TinnaZ

dobro, šaka šečera je teža od šake čokolina, ali mi ostajemo pri tome da je to namirnica na koju se djeca mogu navući, da je nezdrava, i da je trebamo što rjeđe koristiti.

----------


## TinnaZ

ali dobro, lako meni pametovati kad MM kuha doručak jednako često kao i ja, isto tako i ručak i večeru, pa možemo paziti da djeci ne dajemo instant hranu prečesto.
Znam da je najlakše zamutiti čokolino i da ga djeca vole, i u nedostatku vremena i sveopćoj žurbi, to se nametne kao prečesto rješenje.

----------


## vertex

Kao što rekoh, samo sam htjela stvari staviti u realne okvire.

----------


## Mony

> (kršitelj koda)!!!! :shock: 
> mony, mony tctc



A, cuj, nest moras - oni fakat imaju zdrave sastojke, od rizinih pahuljica smo brzo odustali i presli na one 5-Korn - te su malome bile zakon dok nismo presli na obicne pahuljice iz DM-a.
Nemoj mi bas previse uzet za zlo   :Razz:

----------


## Mamita

razmislit ću   :Razz:

----------


## ninet

Vjerujem da je taj napredak na rizolinu rezultat (uslov) saradnje s unicefom....

----------


## leonisa

nadam se....da nije veliko cudoviste pojelo podravku.....

----------


## otocanka

> da, sigurno i na rizolinu pise od 6. mjeseca....


Ne znam da li postoji više vrsta rižolina, ali na našoj kutiji piše "od navršena 4 mjeseca života" i ne sadrži šećer (ni gluten). Sastav je rižino brašno i vitamini.

----------


## leonisa

ovaj "novi" rizolino je kao neki vitaminski i pise 6mj.
onog "starog" od 4 vec dgo nisam vidjela na policama.

jel moguce da su to stare zalihe?

----------


## otocanka

Rok trajanja mu je do 18.03.2008., a kupujem ga u Metrou. Sutra idemo po novu zalihu, pa ću ih pitati.

----------


## kajsa

http://www.podravka.hr/robne_marke/p...oizvod&nid=109

evo na njihovim stranicama i dalje stoji da je rižolino od 4. mj.

----------


## leonisa

imam fotku na mobu. bila u izvidnici. pise 6. izbaceno zamjenjuje jedan mlijecni obrok. no i dalje u uputama da se treba ugrijati mlijeko na 50 stupnjava ali se spominje i majcino i adaptirano.

----------


## sbuczkow

Malo OT. 
Gledala sam neke kasice (****) i vidjela da na jednoj pise od 4 mjeseca, a sastav je: GRASAK, mrkva, jos neko povrce i PUNOMASNO MLIJEKO! Hello, po kakvim oni tablicama dohrane idu i sto im odredjuje od koje dobne granice se koristi odredjena kasica. Da im nisu ti "europski standardi" malo nategnuti?

----------


## nikolicc

a zašto se čokolino mora praviti sa toplim mlijekom :? 
ja kad ga sebi pravim stavim mlijeko iz frižidera  :Grin:  ( Greta ne jede čokolino)

----------


## leonisa

> Malo OT. 
> Gledala sam neke kasice (****) i vidjela da na jednoj pise od 4 mjeseca, a sastav je: GRASAK, mrkva, jos neko povrce i PUNOMASNO MLIJEKO! Hello, po kakvim oni tablicama dohrane idu i sto im odredjuje od koje dobne granice se koristi odredjena kasica. Da im nisu ti "europski standardi" malo nategnuti?


cim je 4 mjeseca nije uredu jer se ne preporuca pocetak dohrane prije navrsenih 6 mjesci. znaci nije u pitanju samo iskljucivo dojenje 6 mjeseci vec da bebin probavni sustav nije tada sazrio za dohranu. 
o tome je bilo bas govora u potrosackom kodu prije pola godine (ili vise).
ima negdje link na forumu na tu emisiju...gost emily i moje pile  :Smile:

----------


## petarpan

> a zašto se čokolino mora praviti sa toplim mlijekom :? 
> ja kad ga sebi pravim stavim mlijeko iz frižidera  ( Greta ne jede čokolino)


kod nas ti je doma ovak...ja samo i isključivo sa toplim mlijekom, inače mi se diže želudac, mm samo sa hladnim, od toplog mu se diže želudac, luka jednom probao žličicu čokolina i neće uopće jer mu se diže želudac...  :Grin:

----------


## Aphro

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Cure, jel bi vi vjerovale da sam ja čokolino probala tek u srednjoj školi?!
> ...


ja ga nisam probala uopce   :Rolling Eyes:  
M ce ga sigurno probati jer MM voli cokolino  :Smile:  mene te stvari na zlicu nikada nisu privlacile, a k tome ne pijem mlijeko, niti ista sto se radi s njim ( osim kave )

----------


## meda

ja nisam niakd probala nijedan Lino, tj. jesam sad ljetos  na moru jer sam otisla bez prosenih i zobenih pahuljica u nadi da cu naci DM, ali nista od toga, pa sam kupila rizolino. isuse boze, skidam kapu svima koji to mogu jesti, to je ko da jedem stiropor, ili vatu, nemam pojma kak da opisem. totalno bezukusno. a ja sam stvarno osoba koja jede bezukusnu kranu (npr. meni je totalno fino prosenu ili zobenu kasu kuhanu na vodi, a to i dorian jede bez pogovora).

kod nas doma se kuhao griz na mlijeku i  zganci s mlijekom za veceru. na griz smo stavljali pekmez, ili ribanu cokoladu za kuhanje

----------


## sbuczkow

> ima negdje link na forumu na tu emisiju...gost emily i moje pile


Ja sam gledala onu gdje si ti nsastupala.   :Smile:

----------


## andrijana

A cime poceti?
Moja L ce 21. pet mj i jos smo na mm, ali sam ja streberica i citam i pripremam se...
Od onog sto sam procitala, pocela bi s rizinim pahuljicama u izdojenom mm 1.tj, a drugi tj. kukuruz. Ali STA KUPITI??? Kojeg proizvodjaca, gdje?
Ako se ne smije reklamirati, molim pp
 :Smile:

----------


## otocanka

> ovaj "novi" rizolino je kao neki vitaminski i pise 6mj.
> onog "starog" od 4 vec dgo nisam vidjela na policama.
> 
> jel moguce da su to stare zalihe?


Bile su to stare zalihe. Danas sam kupila novi na kojem piše 6 mjeseci.   :Smile:

----------


## ruby

Ja priznajem da jedemo Lino za večeru   :Embarassed:  . Može li par prijedloga? Može imena proizvođača na pp. Unaprijed hvala.

----------


## meda

> A cime poceti?
> Moja L ce 21. pet mj i jos smo na mm, ali sam ja streberica i citam i pripremam se...
> Od onog sto sam procitala, pocela bi s rizinim pahuljicama u izdojenom mm 1.tj, a drugi tj. kukuruz. Ali STA KUPITI??? Kojeg proizvodjaca, gdje?
> Ako se ne smije reklamirati, molim pp


mi rizine ne kupujemo, ali sam cula od svojih cura da su one koristile iz mercatora, a kukuruz sam koristila iz DM-a. imas jos i prosene pahuljice koje ti isto budu dobre za pocetak jer nemaju glutena. ima ih isto u DM-u.

----------


## andrijana

thnx, meda.
velika pomoc! 
 :D

----------


## leonisa

imas sve te zitarice u svim marketima na polici zdrave hrane. znaci, ciste zitarice bez dodataka secera.

----------


## beba128

> da, sigurno i na rizolinu pise od 6. mjeseca....bas sam ga drzala u rukama i smjeskala se, razmisljajuci da svjetska zdravstvena ipak ima nekog ucinka....ili su ih uplasile rode?!


     RIŽOLINO OD 4 MJESECA,POGLEDAJ MALO BOLJE ,IMAM GA ISPRED SEBE!

----------


## otocanka

> Ivana B-G prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da, sigurno i na rizolinu pise od 6. mjeseca....bas sam ga drzala u rukama i smjeskala se, razmisljajuci da svjetska zdravstvena ipak ima nekog ucinka....ili su ih uplasile rode?!  
> 
> 
>      RIŽOLINO OD 4 MJESECA,POGLEDAJ MALO BOLJE ,IMAM GA ISPRED SEBE!


Na novim pakiranjima rižolina doista piše od 6. mjeseca života.
I ja sam imala (staro)pakiranje na kojem je pisalo od 4 mjeseca (vidi postove na početku), a prije par dana sam kupila novo na kojem piše od 6.    :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> ]     RIŽOLINO OD 4 MJESECA,POGLEDAJ MALO BOLJE ,IMAM GA ISPRED SEBE!


http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/633/slika413qs6.jpg
 :Smile: 
slikano u petak

----------


## NatasaM...

Pocetak dohrane je stvarno pola zlicice dnevno, dok se diejte navikne treba vremena. Za to je dovoljno u malo vode skuhati par zrna rize i protisnuti ih kroz cjedilo da dobijes kasu. U to strcnes malo svog mlijeka, da dijete lakse prihvati - i to je to. I tako cijeli jedan tjedan. 
Kad krenes s povrcem umjesto svog mlijeka ubacujes povrce u to, skroz zgodno za pripremu i ne uzima puno vremena.

----------


## meda

> Pocetak dohrane je stvarno pola zlicice dnevno, dok se diejte navikne treba vremena. Za to je dovoljno u malo vode skuhati par zrna rize i protisnuti ih kroz cjedilo da dobijes kasu. U to strcnes malo svog mlijeka, da dijete lakse prihvati - i to je to. I tako cijeli jedan tjedan. 
> Kad krenes s povrcem umjesto svog mlijeka ubacujes povrce u to, skroz zgodno za pripremu i ne uzima puno vremena.


nemam nista protiv rize, ali zamisli kuhas rizu skoro sat vremena, a onda ti dijete sve to popljuje van ili nece uopce otvorit usta  :Laughing:  


 v           [/quote]

----------


## apricot

koja se to riža kuha sat vremena?

----------


## dorotea24

> koja se to riža kuha sat vremena?


integralna

----------


## TeinaMama

> NatasaM... prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pocetak dohrane je stvarno pola zlicice dnevno, dok se diejte navikne treba vremena. Za to je dovoljno u malo vode skuhati par zrna rize i protisnuti ih kroz cjedilo da dobijes kasu. U to strcnes malo svog mlijeka, da dijete lakse prihvati - i to je to. I tako cijeli jedan tjedan. 
> Kad krenes s povrcem umjesto svog mlijeka ubacujes povrce u to, skroz zgodno za pripremu i ne uzima puno vremena.
> 
> 
> nemam nista protiv rize, ali zamisli kuhas rizu skoro sat vremena, a onda ti dijete sve to popljuje van ili nece uopce otvorit usta  
> 
> ...


[/quote]

----------


## TeinaMama

> NatasaM... prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pocetak dohrane je stvarno pola zlicice dnevno, dok se diejte navikne treba vremena. Za to je dovoljno u malo vode skuhati par zrna rize i protisnuti ih kroz cjedilo da dobijes kasu. U to strcnes malo svog mlijeka, da dijete lakse prihvati - i to je to. I tako cijeli jedan tjedan. 
> Kad krenes s povrcem umjesto svog mlijeka ubacujes povrce u to, skroz zgodno za pripremu i ne uzima puno vremena.
> 
> 
> nemam nista protiv rize, ali zamisli kuhas rizu skoro sat vremena, a onda ti dijete sve to popljuje van ili nece uopce otvorit usta  
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Pa skuhaš rižu za sve, pa odvojiš malo i za dijete. Pa i vi morate nešto jesti... zašto ne jesti rižu onaj dan kad ju dijete jede?
Ja sam znala skuhati i rižu za dva dana, staviti u frižider i drugi dan samo pomiješati s mlijekom i stopiti.

----------


## apricot

za tih pola žličice što je beba pojede... ma neka ni ne bude integralna.

----------


## meda

ma slazem se, nije neki problem skuhat to, ali kazem svoje iskustvo, meni je to bilo bezveze, trosnje vremena. moje dijete je pljuckalo van hranu prvih mjesec dana, i samo bi zatvorio usta i okretao glavu na dohranu. 
i ono malo sto sam mu ribala ili prokuhala jabuku mi je bilo previse gnjavaze, jer je efekt bio nikakav.

ima djece koja super prihvacaju dohranu, to je druga prica.

----------


## meda

e da, ja ni danas djetetu ne dajem rizu jesti, jer nemam mikser, a cijela zrna ne mogu nikako zdrobiti, cak ni nakon sat vremena kuhanja. dajem mu zitarice koje se krace kuhaju i koje je lakse zgnjeciti vilicom

----------


## MGrubi

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> koja se to riža kuha sat vremena?
> 
> 
> integralna


ne trabša odmah na integralnu i parabolid joj je blizu i kraće se kuha

----------


## seni

> A da malo te količine šećera ipak stavimo u realne okvire? Na dva deca mlijeka ide, mislim, nekih 30 g čokolina. 40% od 30 g je 12 g, dakle, recimo, 2 kafićke kesice po obroku.
> Da se razumijemo - niti im treba taj šećer, niti čokolino smatram idealnom dohranom, niti sam ga davala (iako su ga u jaslicama jeli, ali to je bilo iza 18, odnosno 13 mjeseci), niti sam uopće išta šećerila.
> Ali ne zato što je šećer otrov (fruktoza u voću je samo za jedan stupanj složenija od saharoze, i samo za nijansu zdravija), nego mi je bilo stalo razviti drugačije prehrambene navike.


vertex, volim tvoj zdravorazumski pristup.  :Smile: i sad si me inspirirala na jedan poduzi post. 

u principu, slazem se da realni okviri kako ih ti navodis, ne izgledaju tako strasno.
kada maknem te dvije "kaficke kesice" (mada su meni i one previse za malo dijete u mojoj prehrambenoj filozofiji) ono sto ja u toj svoj problematici nalazim opasnim je da je cokolino samo pocetak spirale koja se poslije tesko moze zaustaviti.

jer nije tu samo cokolino nego:
fruchtzwerge su zdravi obrok s puuno kalcija i vitamina, pa to bude meduobrok nakon cokolina za dorucak
nakon rucka mora se dijete malo zasladiti - evo kinder lada ili pinguin ili kako se vec oni svi zovu - opet puuno kalcija i vitamina i strasno zdravo.
popodnevni meduobrok - hm sto cu jadna, dijete ne voli voce (nije ni cudo, nakon sto se navikne na okus cokolina i konder lade) ali evo opet nesto s puuuno kalcija i vitamina - one raznorazne vocne kombinacije s jogurtom s naravno pogadate secerom & co, koje nam se smijese sa reklama sretnih familija, zgodnih i dotjeranih mladih mamica i tatica i sretnom djecurlijom s raznoraznim teglicama u rukama, na kojima su nacrtene vocke i ostala hrana. ali hrana je samo nacrtana. jer u teglici je nesto drugo - zivezna namirnica. manje ili vise dobra. manje ili vise stetna. kako to vec tko vidi.

pa idemo dalje, kako dijete raste, tako dolazimo na raznorazne keloggis pahuljice  sa puuuno vitamina, kalcija i zeljeza, u obliku medvjedica, zvjezdica...itd, upakirano u sarene kutijice sa likovima felixa, pooha i drugih djecijih junaka, reklamirano slikama sretnih i dinamicnih obitelji....sadrzaj napisan sitnim slovima, pa uz te vitamine citamo i secer i razne boje i okuse i neke nerazumljive skracenice... ali tko jos cita sadrzaj osim frikusa poput mene  :Grin:  

i kako sada  da dijete pojede obicne müsle vulgaris, minimalno preradene s dodanim isjeckanim orasima, bademima, suhim vocem, svjezim vocem...? kad nema ni medvjedica, ni reklame ni naljepnica, ni pojacivaca okusa...ili ne daj boze vulgaris zgance (palentu)?
daljnji sljed mozete nastaviti sami.......

moji zakljucci:

1. kada na kolicinu secera u porciji cokolina, koja mozda nije velika dodas sve one gore nabrojane, koje dijete pojede u jednom danu dolazis do jedne povece kolicine, koja u mojoj prehrambenoj filozofiji nije samo nepotrebna , vec i stetna.
pri tom u to uopce nisam racunala "normalne" slatkise kao cokolada i kolaci.  

2. jos gore. dijete ne razvije ili izgubi okus za pravu "normalnu" hranu. jabuka vise nije ukusna, grozde ima kospice, breskvina kora brrr, borovnice - joj kiselo, a o brokuli, mrkvi, kupusu...itd da ne govorim.
jogurt normalan fuj! juha, variva, zitarice, riba koja nije u formi stapica - sve nepoznati pojmovi i preslabi okusi za generaciju naviknutu na orgije secera i natr. glutaminata. i hranu upakiranu u sarene kutije.

3.  reklama diktira izbor

za ilustraciji: pretposli vikend nakon teatra dosle inine dvije prijateljice s mamom kod nas na rucak. rucak: juha od kresse; (mislim da je to na hrvatskom kiselica) piletina sa krupirima i tikvicama, patlidanima i bijelim lukom i ruzmarinom pecena u pecnici: mijesana zelena salata, mali pomidori i paprika narezana na rezance; desert sladoled. djeca sok od bazge, mi jedno fino vino. sve organskog porijekla i ukusno pripravljeno.
rezultat: mama od cura, mm, ja i nasa kcer, sve pojeli uz mmmmm uzdahe.
curke - juha, ne bi mi to. peceni patlidani, sto je to? tikvice i salata, znas mi povrce ne volimo. mesa je jedna pojela malo, druga nije htjela. uglavnom pojeli su pecenih kumpira rekavsi da su super ukusni, 2, 3 pomidorcica i sladoled. 

ovo je naravno samo simbolicka ilustarcija, nekada djeca nemaju apetit, niti od toga treba praviti dramu. i moja cura ima faze kada nesto ne voli, faze kada manje jeda, uvijek odlucije sama koliko ce pojesti i sto od onoga sto je na stolu.
ali u principu jede i voli sve i voce i povrce i zitarice i lecu, grah, tofu, jela u woku, ribu, meso, cokoladu, sladoled....i uvijek sam sretna kad joj vidim zacaklkjene oci kad kupim prve borovnice, jagode dinje, mladu mrkvu, paprike, kiseli kupus, kad naruci skampe, hobotnicu, ili jakobove kapice na moru...

za razliku od nje, ja kod mnogih njenih prijatelja koji nam dolaze na igranje i u posjetu, vidim te zacudene izraze lica kada na stolu vide normalnu kuhanu hranu, jer bi oni samo i iskljucivo hrenovke, spagete ( ali naravno ne sa mojim finim umakom ala j. oliver, nego sa kecapom) i pizzu.  koje volimo i mi, (ali u najboljoj mogucoj kvaliteti. koju okusom zaista prepoznajemo) i ne svaki dan. i ne samo to.

i nije mi zao, sto sam prve tri godine zaista vrlo pazljivo,i neki ce reci dogmatski  :Grin:   birala hranu za svoje dijete.  i rezultate vidim danas, kada ima 7 i pol godina i ima dobar ukus i prepoznaje i voli pravu i dobru hranu.

----------


## NatasaM...

*seni*, odlican post (po tvom dobrom obicaju)   :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

seni, mudro kao i uvijek.   :Smile:  

zato ja kočim koliko mogu.

----------


## leonisa

seni   :Naklon:  
i ne razumijem kad neko kaze da nije sladak. ja ga jedem i meni je sladak.
L. kad napravim griz na rizinom mlijeku (ono je vec samo po sebi slatkasto) stavim joj malo kakaa u prahu (onog gorkog). da sebi to radim, morala bi jos dodatno zasecerit. cokolino ne moram. stoga zakljucujem dovoljno o njegovoj "slatkoci".

----------


## mikka

seni, i ja citam sastave proizvoda  :Wink:  
to je katastrofa. proizvodi koji se reklamiraju kao djecji, zdravi, puni vitamina i minerala i sta-ti-ja-znam-cega, su uglavnom prepuni secera i ostalih tvari, stabilizatora i pojacivaca okusa. 
ne svida mi se to jer secer potice hiperaktivnost u djece. pa ako se ta djeca hrane po obrascu koji si navela.. brrrr. znam da masu roditelja misli da su npr cokolino, medolino, vocni jogurti, danonini i slicno jako zdravi, i da se samim tim njihova djeca zdravo hrane. a sve je to junk danasnjeg doba. 
recimo moji svekiji, pa cak i mm, misle da je onaj njihov "plazma" keks super, i stalno mu daju da to jede, sto u keksima, sto mu u dorucak ubace mljeveno.. pa se mm cudi kad kazem da mu ne daju to precesto. pa ga ja pitam je li procitao sastav, a on kaze da nije. a ja mu velim-kad procitas sastav, onda mi tvrdi da je nesto zdravo.

za ilustraciju, sastav plazma keksa:

psenicno brasno, secer, maslac, sojino brasno, hidrogenizirana biljna mast, med, dekstroza, obrano mlijeko u prahu, sirutka u prahu, sredstva za dizanje tijesta (E503, E500), sol, emulgator: sojin lecitin, vitamini (C, niacin, B6, tiamin), aroma. "izvor zdravlja, vitalnosti i uzivanja za svako dijete".

----------


## ruby

Filip stvarno jede sve zdravo osim čokolina.Nama su međuobroci voće ili povrće, jogurt, glavni obroci uglavnom bijelo meso+povrće, tjestenina s povrćem, rižoto od teletine i sl., grickalice su nam Meki (mekinje u obliku smokića), možda ponekad koji keksić, ali ove preslatke pudinge, čokoladne poslastice (navodno zdrave), pahuljice od raznih čokolada-to ne dolazi u obzir!!
Samo smo zabrazdili s čokolinom.

----------


## vertex

seni,   :Kiss:  
Potpisujem ti post od početka do kraja. Mogla sam ga istog i ja napisati.
(Ali ja sam to sažela u ovoj rečenici:


> nego mi je bilo stalo razviti drugačije prehrambene navike.


  :Razz:  )

----------


## seni

> seni,   
> Potpisujem ti post od početka do kraja. Mogla sam ga istog i ja napisati.
> (Ali ja sam to sažela u ovoj rečenici:
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				nego mi je bilo stalo razviti drugačije prehrambene navike.
> 			
> ...


pravo zboris. to se zove efikasnost.    :Smile:  

ja kad i krenem kratko, zavrsim na dugo. ne mozem protiv sebe, sirota ja.

----------


## zmaj

ja čuh danas da dite jede svaki dan i večer...huhuuu dugo vrimena...čokolino u boci...sad, imaju problema sa preveć "živim" dijetetom...a malac zna dobivat slatkiše...mislite li da je povezano s onom teorijom o šečeru i aditivima u dj prehrani i problemima u ponašanju

----------


## beba128

> beba128 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ]     RIŽOLINO OD 4 MJESECA,POGLEDAJ MALO BOLJE ,IMAM GA ISPRED SEBE!
> 
> 
> http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/633/slika413qs6.jpg
> 
> slikano u petak


          NE TE ROBNE MARKE NEGO H...VA!

----------


## leonisa

malo si nedorecena  :Smile:  
pretpostavljam da mislis na neku drugu a ne lino "seriju" o kojoj ovdje pricamo  :Wink:

----------


## beba128

> malo si nedorecena  
> pretpostavljam da mislis na neku drugu a ne lino "seriju" o kojoj ovdje pricamo


    MISLIM NA ****-ov rižolino!!!!!!!!! Jeli sad jasno?!

----------


## leonisa

beba128, ne znam da li znas da na internetu velika slova znace vikanje, a s obzirom da je ovo vec treci tvoj post, moram pitati zasto vices?  :Smile:  
i na ovom topiku se pricalo o cokolinu, rizolinu, keksolinu.....linu, podravka, ne nekim drugim zitnim pahuljicama  :Smile:  
inace da, na zalost, na ovima o kojima ti pises stoji 4mj. i samim time krse pravilnik.

----------


## iki

> beba128, ne znam da li znas da na internetu velika slova znace vikanje, a s obzirom da je ovo vec treci tvoj post, moram pitati zasto vices?


Eto ja tuka opet naučila nešto   :Smile:  ! Na kolike sam ljude vikala a da nisam ni znala...

Sorry na offtopic, al morala sam se sama sebi nasmijat.

----------


## leonisa

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  iki

----------


## beba128

> beba128, ne znam da li znas da na internetu velika slova znace vikanje, a s obzirom da je ovo vec treci tvoj post, moram pitati zasto vices?  
> i na ovom topiku se pricalo o cokolinu, rizolinu, keksolinu.....linu, podravka, ne nekim drugim zitnim pahuljicama  
> inace da, na zalost, na ovima o kojima ti pises stoji 4mj. i samim time krse pravilnik.


     Sorry ako se to smatra vikanjem,ali malo mi je smiješno kad sam dobila odgovor na ovu temu ,i to još sa slikom u nekom prodajnom centru?! A mislim da dosta roditelja ide u jedan poznatih dućana dm-a,gdje se može naći sporni proizvod.  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

ne kuzis, razgovaralo se o rizolinu (podravka) na kojem je do sada pisalo da je od 4 mj. a sada 6mj. zbog toga slika. nije slikana zbog tebe vec zbog nekih drugih potreba   :Wink:  
ja sam svjesna i znam da na zalost ima jako puno zitarica i kasica i sokova i cajeva i svega i svacega na kojima pise da je ispod 6mj.  :Sad:

----------


## braziljanka

ovim pricama o cokolinu se sjetih da ga imam doma i potakli me da idem proucit pakiranje gdje pise da je od *8* mj zivota...nije nova ambalaza..stoji kod mene jos negdje od pocetka trudnoce..tada se kupovao u vrecama,stovise cak..  :Embarassed:

----------


## leonisa

cokolino je od uvijek od 8.
ali i dalje na njemu pise "zamjenjuje jedan mlijecni obrok"

----------


## beba128

> ne kuzis, razgovaralo se o rizolinu (podravka) na kojem je do sada pisalo da je od 4 mj. a sada 6mj. zbog toga slika. nije slikana zbog tebe vec zbog nekih drugih potreba   
> ja sam svjesna i znam da na zalost ima jako puno zitarica i kasica i sokova i cajeva i svega i svacega na kojima pise da je ispod 6mj.


     Ma sve ok,samo ja nisam jedna od onih roditelja koja se točno drži  baš svega kako piše u knjigama.Ja recimo neke stvai sam počela davati i prije nekakvog tzv.roka.A šta se tiće rižolina,medolina čokolina i ostalih stvari od podravke,moja 7-mjesečna curica ih sve obožava i ja nemam ništa protiv te hrane ,svaki   dan joj dajem jednu od tih vrsta.Ipak  sva ta hrana nije od jučer na policama i jako puno djece  i voli.Zato dajmo svakom da bira .netko voli netko ne to davati djeci.Hoću reći može se o tome pričati u nedogled !   :Love:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zmaj

ja, opet, ne bi dala ...lino. pogotovo ne svakodnevno. meni je dovoljno to kad vidim koliko ima šećera...
i inače ne vidim potrebu tankanja prehrambenih proizvoa šečerom.
moj mali nikad nije probao...lino. radije ubacim u vodu povrće, meso. dam voćaaaaa.

----------


## Tami25

Ja nikad nisam voljela čokolino. Radije sam jela keksolino, medolino i frutolino (imaju li sva Lina jednaku količinu šećera?). Ja bih sebi u to još DODALA žličicu-dvije šećera   :Laughing:  

Dina to ne jede, dam joj 7 korn s jogurtom ili voćem, i neku kašicu Alete žitnu s voćem papamo jer je bez dodanog šećera (ALI, na kutiji te kašice piše "od 4. mjeseca" a sadrži gluten i više vrsta voća te adaptirano mlijeko  :shock: Inače, za stariju djecu mislim da je ok).

Jako fini nam je i Čokolešnik, napravim ga sa sojinim mlijekom pa bude još finiji, a sada stižu nova pakiranja Čoka i Čokolešnika bez šećera.

Inače, nemam ništa protiv jednog takvog obroka u danu, ako je prehrana inače mješovita i kvalitetna. Mi jedemo i voća puno, jogurta, kefira, sira, povrće, rižu, meso (malo manje), ribu, jaja... Svega pomalo, tako da mislim da joj ne može naškoditi jedan obrok Čokolešnika.
I ne mislim da su te kašice "prazne", ova Alete i Čokolešnik su čak obogaćene i željezom (između ostaloga). Ne može škoditi.

----------


## apricot

> I ne mislim da su te kašice "prazne", ova Alete i Čokolešnik su čak obogaćene i željezom (između ostaloga). Ne može škoditi.


čekaj... ti to ozbiljno?!

----------


## beba128

> Ja nikad nisam voljela čokolino. Radije sam jela keksolino, medolino i frutolino (imaju li sva Lina jednaku količinu šećera?). Ja bih sebi u to još DODALA žličicu-dvije šećera   
> 
> Dina to ne jede, dam joj 7 korn s jogurtom ili voćem, i neku kašicu Alete žitnu s voćem papamo jer je bez dodanog šećera (ALI, na kutiji te kašice piše "od 4. mjeseca" a sadrži gluten i više vrsta voća te adaptirano mlijeko  :shock: Inače, za stariju djecu mislim da je ok).
> 
> Jako fini nam je i Čokolešnik, napravim ga sa sojinim mlijekom pa bude još finiji, a sada stižu nova pakiranja Čoka i Čokolešnika bez šećera.
> 
> Inače, nemam ništa protiv jednog takvog obroka u danu, ako je prehrana inače mješovita i kvalitetna. Mi jedemo i voća puno, jogurta, kefira, sira, povrće, rižu, meso (malo manje), ribu, jaja... Svega pomalo, tako da mislim da joj ne može naškoditi jedan obrok Čokolešnika.
> I ne mislim da su te kašice "prazne", ova Alete i Čokolešnik su čak obogaćene i željezom (između ostaloga). Ne može škoditi.


       Svaka čast,slažem se u potpunosti!!!!!  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Tami25

> čekaj... ti to ozbiljno?!


Ozbiljno što, da su obogaćene željezom ili da ne mogu škoditi?
Zanima me na koji način Čokolešnik škodi djetetu od 16 i pol mjeseci?
Prije navršene godine nije ga jela, u biti nije sve do nedavno.
7 korn sam joj dala s 8 mjeseci. Rižine i kukuruzne pahuljice sa 6 mjeseci (bez dodataka i šećera, naravno).

Ako ti misliš da su Lina i ine kašice ništa + ništa + puno šećera + ništa, to je ok, ja poštujem tvoje mišljenje.
Ja nastojim što više izbjeći šećer, ali nisam mišljenja da su te kašice *štetne* za nju.

----------


## apricot

mene zanima jel ti stvarno vjeruješ da je to obogaćeno ičim?

----------


## Tami25

Aha, to.
Pa, recimo da sam naivna pa vjerujem.
Zar nisu, i postoje li dokazi da nisu? Sad si me fakat zainteresirala...

----------


## smijuljica

Ja sam svojoj bebi sa 2 navršena  mjeseca u adaptirano mlijeko za svaki obrok stavljala žlićicu (kršitelj koda)ovog rižolina bila je sitija i poboljšala joj se stolica.

----------


## nikolicc

> Ja sam svojoj bebi sa 2 navršena  mjeseca u adaptirano mlijeko za svaki obrok stavljala žlićicu (kršitelj koda)ovog rižolina bila je sitija i poboljšala joj se stolica.


a po čemu si zaključila da je bila sitija  :Sad:

----------


## Anđela4

neznam zašto su mnoge od vas protiv lina??? 
Ja svojima dajem sve, rižolino, medolino grisolino iako još nemamo 8 mjeseci već i čokolino. Čokolino se prije čak davao od 4. mjeseca. Nevidim u tome ništa loše. MOje dijete oće također sve ostalo da papa.

----------


## nikolicc

> neznam zašto su mnoge od vas protiv lina??? 
> Ja svojima dajem sve, rižolino, medolino grisolino iako još nemamo 8 mjeseci već i čokolino. Čokolino se prije čak davao od 4. mjeseca. Nevidim u tome ništa loše. MOje dijete oće također sve ostalo da papa.


čakaj da dođe u neku stariju dob, pa ti se desi da ti dijete odbije svu ostalu hranu, a hoće jesti samo te line, slatkiše i sl. gluposti( kao moja nećakinja) jede samo slatko, tu i tamo malo povrća, meso ni u ludilu, ima 6 god. i moja G. pojede količinski puuuno više od nje

i onda kad mi moja sveki kaže da zašto ne dam to da jede i još se hvali kako je mala jela krembananu sa 10 mj.
a je joj domet  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Anđela4

to nemora ništa značiti, neznam zašto se uopće sa tim opterečujete toliko. POznajem jako dobro dijete koje je tako neslatko i neslano jelo, sada neće ništa više od povrća i ostale hrna jer mu je dosta toga, sada oće samo slatko. 

Isto takav slučaj di se dijete potajno najede slatkoga jer misli da će mama vikati na njega. 

Gluposti.

Ja svojem dijeteteu dajem sve što voli. Neću sad izmišljati toplu vodu. Dajem joj i voćne jogurte i monte i domačicu da cucla

----------


## zmaj

moje dijete voli pivu...ja mu dam...jer VOLI

----------


## Anđela4

moja isto voli cuclati na boci pive i to ožujsko, ponekad se i malo zaleti pa onda čini amamamaa  amama

----------


## nikolicc

> moje dijete voli pivu...ja mu dam...jer VOLI


  :Laughing:

----------


## Frida

Cure, nemojte se uzbuđivati: svaka mama zna što je najbolje za njezino dijete, donosi odluke i nosi se posljedicama istih. 

E sad, kakve će posljedice imati te odluke... vrijeme će pokazati...

Molim vas da se držite teme, dopustite da netko drugi ne razmišlja kao vi, raspravljajte konstuktivno, ne vrijeđajte, jer u protivnom ću vas sankcionirati  :Wink:

----------


## Anđela4

> Cure, nemojte se uzbuđivati: svaka mama zna što je najbolje za njezino dijete, donosi odluke i nosi se posljedicama istih. 
> 
> E sad, kakve će posljedice imati te odluke... vrijeme će pokazati...
> 
> Molim vas da se držite teme, dopustite da netko drugi ne razmišlja kao vi, raspravljajte konstuktivno, ne vrijeđajte, jer u protivnom ću vas sankcionirati


može mene odma prvu, ovo su mi sve gluposti ovde. Nije mi jasno kako neke mame mogo pratiti knjige i tablice dohrane. Kao da u knjigi mogu nešto saznati o svojem dijetetu. Znate li koliko djece ima na ovom svijetu i niti jedno nije isto. Kako onda može neka knjiga pogoditi nešto za moje dijete. 
Sve šta sam pročitala ovde je tako žalosno. 
Ja ću svom dijetetu davati što ja i ono samo hoće i voli a ne što mi piše u nekoj tablici dohrane.

----------


## Frida

> moja isto voli cuclati na boci pive i to ožujsko, ponekad se i malo zaleti pa onda čini amamamaa  amama


Anđela, na ovo moram  :shock:!

Neznam jesi ozbiljna ili se zezaš, iskreno se nadam da je ovo drugo.

Ponavljam, imaš pravo na svoje mišljenje ali daj i drugima pravo na isto.

----------


## meda

> Frida prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, nemojte se uzbuđivati: svaka mama zna što je najbolje za njezino dijete, donosi odluke i nosi se posljedicama istih. 
> 
> E sad, kakve će posljedice imati te odluke... vrijeme će pokazati...
> 
> Molim vas da se držite teme, dopustite da netko drugi ne razmišlja kao vi, raspravljajte konstuktivno, ne vrijeđajte, jer u protivnom ću vas sankcionirati 
> 
> ...


  :Laughing:  
to je kao da kazes da ne ides kod lijecnika kad si bolesna, jer taj neki koji je propisao lijek za tvoju bolest tebe uopce ne pozna  :Laughing:

----------


## dorotea24

ja samo ne znam odakle vam ideja uspoređivati alkohol i slatkiše   :Rolling Eyes:  
ja jednom do 2 puta tjednom Patriku dam da lizne malo sladoleda od mene ili da gricne kornet ili komadić keksića i uopće ne mislim da mu je to štetno, a dat ću mu i čokolino jednom tjedno kada uvedemo kravlje mlijeko.

----------


## Frida

Zbog čega dajete djetetu čokolino i ina lina?

----------


## vještičica

> Zbog čega dajete djetetu čokolino i ina lina?


Moj dojam - zato što svi jedu. 
Meni lično te praškaste stvari su malo :/ 
Ne znam šta ima unutra, a deklaracijama ne vjerujem baš previše...

----------


## dorotea24

Zbog čega čovjek uopće jede slatkiše?

----------


## vještičica

> Zbog čega čovjek uopće jede slatkiše?


Da se utješi  :Wink:  jer život nije sladak...
Šalu na stranu, slatko je prvi ukus koji beba stvarno okusi kad se rodi. Naravno da svi volimo slatko, barem u početku. Jer slatko znači - hrana. Čak i kad je samo gušt.

----------


## dorotea24

Eto onda tu i tamo radi gušta....zato što i ja volim popapati sladoled, čokolade i dr. (jedino što ja to jedem u neograničenim količinama :/ ). Nema mi slađeg nego vidjeti kako je sretan kad dobije komadićak nečeg slatkog. Pa nije u životu sve samo brojanje vitamina, minerala i vlakana. Čovjek mora malo i uživati, a brate mili ne radi se o otrovu nego o slatkišu..ajme  :Grin:

----------


## vještičica

Koliko sam ja shvatila ovu temu, nije problem dati slatkiš ponekad. Problem je uvriježeno mišljenje da ništa ne smeta kad se slatkiš/pošećereno jelo da prerano i kad takve namirnice postanu svakodnevna (da ne kažem, jedina) hrana. Ili ja nisam dobro shvatila...

----------


## nevera

Lina su zaista krcata šečerima i kalorijama, ja sam nakon poroda to mažnjavala makar 3 puta dnevno, uz svaki obok malo Lina, kao tek sam rodila, pa treba miljeka i kalcija i slične bapske sheme, rezultat je bio u 2 mj 3 kg viška uz normalnu prehranu.
Poludila sam, od onda Lina kod nas ne postoje, ako joj baš želim dati šećer da mi bude " vesela " onda je to kockica dvije čokolade, manje šećera, opet sretna , a i zdravije je.

----------


## dorotea24

> ako joj baš želim dati šećer da mi bude " vesela " onda je to kockica dvije čokolade, manje šećera, opet sretna , a i zdravije je.


Sada će ispasti da sam ja neki zagovornik čokolina, a u životu sam ga pojela svega par puta, a kupila ga samo jednom no zar je bitno toliko sitničariti. Ako daš kockicu dvije čokolade ili malo čokolina koja je razlika u šećeru i jesi li sigurna da u toj kockici čokolade na kraju ima manje šećera? 
Ma ustvari sama sam sebi smiješna oko čega se raspravljam.   :Laughing:  Da nije ovako kasno sada bih smanđala cijelu čokoladu koliko ste mi otvorile slatkotek   :Mljac:

----------


## otocanka

> Zbog čega dajete djetetu čokolino i ina lina?



Svako jutro jedu kašicu od voća i leće koja je dosta rijetka i Rižolino koristim da ju zgusnem. Nisam pronašla ništa što bi ju toliko dobro zgusnulo   :Smile:  

A probali smo kašicu i bez Rižolina. Na žalost, završili su na WC-u ili presvlačenju 5 puta  do 12 h. Znam što za moju probavu znače  naranđe, jabuke, kiwi ili kruške, pa ne želim i njih izlagati tome. 

Ostale Linače ne koristimo.

----------


## Tami25

Ja sam, kao što rekoh, valjda naivna, pa vjerujem onome što piše na deklaraciji. Dakle, ne dajem konkretno xxxlino, već kašice tog tipa stranih proizvođača (ne znam zašto, valjda zbog "dodanog željeza" kojeg u Linima obično nema, nekako se oko unosa željeza u njenoj prehrani najviše brinem jer jedino meso slabije jede, iako jede, od čega crveno meso jaaako rijetko).
Zar ne bi trebale te kašice podlijegati "strogim kontrolama" kakvoće, pa tako i sirovina i dodataka (vitamina i minerala i sl.) kao što sami proizvođači navode?
Ako netko ZNA sa sigurnošću i može mi to dokazati da u tim kašicama NEMA NIKAKVIH dodanih vit. iminerala, pliz neka me prosvijetli.
Do tada ću vjerovati da djetetu dajem jedan zasitan žitni obrok s malo čokolade/lješnjaka ili voća i bez šećera (na što pazim, dakle izbjegavam takve proizvode koji sadrže šećer), koji u sklopu raznolike prehrane ne može škoditi.
A ovo smatram i za bilo koji Lino. 

S time da sam strogo protiv davanja bilo kakve dohrane ranije nego što je preporučeno po tablicama i prije 6 mjeseci jer sva djeca do te dobi imaju probavni trakt nespreman za probavu krute hrane, i samo im se može nanijeti šteta. Ma čemu žurba?
Djetetu od 2 mjeseca može se uvesti formula s dodanim škrobom ako je "gladno". 
Djeteu prije 8 mjeseci ne treba čokolino, ali ni bilo koji Lino koji sadrži gluten. Pa ima kašica s rižom i/ili kukuruzom, ako se baš želi davati kašice te vrste, ima cijeli život da jede Čokolino.

----------


## apricot

> moja isto voli cuclati na boci pive i to ožujsko, ponekad se i malo zaleti pa onda čini amamamaa  amama


Anđela, nadam se da si svjesna kako ovakvi postupci podliježu CZSS.
I, ne... Za ovo nema opravdanja   :Evil or Very Mad:   Ovo je zločin!

A ako je bila šala, prilično je neslana i neprihvatljiva!

----------


## Tami25

> Djetetu od 2 mjeseca može se uvesti formula s dodanim škrobom ako je "gladno".


Da ne bi netko krivo pomislio, ovdje mislim samo na djecu koja su i inače hranjena ad. mlijekom.

----------


## Frida

Cure, ne morate se pravdati, mene samo zanima kao što se čokolino nudi: doručak, večera, međuobrok, a da nema neke zamjene, ja ga naime svojoj curi nisam nikada ponudila (da se razumijemo ona tu i tamo jede čokoladu, kekse pa čak i muffine)  :Wink:  





> Tami25 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Djetetu od 2 mjeseca može se uvesti formula s dodanim škrobom ako je "gladno". 
> 
> 
> Da ne bi netko krivo pomislio, ovdje mislim samo na djecu koja su i inače hranjena ad. mlijekom.


Tami odakle ti ovo?

----------


## apricot

> Tami25 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Djetetu od 2 mjeseca može se uvesti formula s dodanim škrobom ako je "gladno". 
> 
> 
> Da ne bi netko krivo pomislio, ovdje mislim samo na djecu koja su i inače hranjena ad. mlijekom.


Tami, preporuka je da nijedno dijete ne dobiva prvih 6 mjeseci ništa, osim mlijeka.
Bilo ono majčino ili formula.
Prije se govorilo kako bebe na adaptiranom trebaju piti dodatnu tekućinu nakon 4. mjeseca, ali sada kažu da ne treba ni to.

----------


## Tami25

Pa, znam da postoje tzv. početna mlijeka koja su kakti sasvim adaptirana i ona koja su djelomice adaptirana i sadrže u svom sastavu nekakav škrob (ne znam točno od čega) i mogu se dati djeci koja prečesto traže jesti (kao, "gladna" su) jer su zasitnija, naravno u dogovoru s pedijatrom, kao prihvatljivija alternativa dodavanju rižinih pahuljica u mlijeko djetetu od 2 mj.
Mislim, ne bih htjela davati sad tu savjete o prehrani ad. mlijekom, što znam da se ne smije, taj moj navod bio je samo dio komentara onoga što je rekla cura koja je dodavala rižine pah.

Sorry ako sam neš krivo rekla.

Inače, kašicu tipa Lino dajem maloj prije spavanja popodnevnog (obično), nekak mi se tu najbolje uklopi, nekad joj bude zamjena jogurt sa smiksanim voćem + 7 korn, ali obično se najede voća prije toga i jede ga još predvečer, pa eto. Ručak ide nakon spavanja. 
Slažem se da se dijete može hraniti i bez Lina, ali nama je ovo ok.

----------


## Tami25

Apricot, škrob je dio te vrste mlijeka. Nije to nešto što će netko doma dodati u mlijeko, pa da bi se ubrajalo u dohranu.   :Smile:

----------


## Frida

Tami, evo mene opet s kontrom  :Grin:  ne postoji sasvim adaptirano mlijeko, osim majčinog!

----------


## apricot

aha, to je 2 u 1 i kao takvo se i prodaje u obliku adaptiranog.
nisam znala  :/

----------


## Tami25

Frida, znam, zato sam rekla "kakti sasvim adaptirana", ustvari trebala sam reći "tzv. sasvim adaptirana" jer ih se tako naziva. Naravno da je m.m. jedino u potpunosti prilagođeno djeci.
Sve 5  :Love:  

A sad dosta, totalno smo offtopic   :Grin:  

Dakle, Lino...

----------


## ms. ivy

možemo se vratiti na temu.

kad djeci pripremate -lino, činite li to s kravljim mlijekom, formulom ili izdojenim mlijekom?

što mislite, od koje dobi je primjereno mućkati -lino s kravljim mlijekom? ako smatrate da je vaše dijete premaleno za to, hoćete li ga pripremiti s formulom kupljenom u tu svrhu? ili se pak izdajate? kako u tom slučaju zagrijavate mlijeko?

----------


## leonisa

netko je pitao cime da zgusne kasice ako ne rizolinom...pa da odgovorim: cistim rizinim pahuljicama. ili psenicnim. ili jecmeniim. ili razenim....bez secera i inih dodataka. cista zitarica  :Smile:

----------


## Tami25

Trenutno sa sojinim mlijekom, probala ga je s 15 mjeseci. Koristimo ga samo za razmućivanje kašica, i jako je fino. Probali bismo i rižino, ali sojino nam tata voli piti pa onda kupujemo to. A da je fino, je.
S kravljim sam razmutila par puta, onda kad baš nije bilo sojinog (naravno nakon navršene godine) ali u principu ga izbjegavam, ne mislim ga davati bar do 2. godine ako ne i 3. 
U dobi od 6 mjeseci nažalost više nije bila dojena, tako da smo u adaptirano dodavali rižine ili kukuruzne pahuljice. Da sam još dojila, ne vjerujem da bih se izdajala, jer nikad nisam mogla puno izdojiti (osim u početku), vjerojatnije je da bih mutila s rižinim mlijekom.

Mislim da je nakon navršene godine primjereno Lino mućkati s kravljim, ako ne postoji neka alternativa. Ali ja sam ipak još uvijek radije za alternativu.

----------


## Luna Rocco

OT, Tami, proso i zeleno lisnato povrće izvrstan su izvor željeza.  :Kiss:

----------


## zmaj

nisam uspoređivala slatkiše i alkohol, neg glagol voljeti!!
još se ja vratim!!

----------


## Frida

zmaj, vrati se sa temom, ovo ne moraš dalje elaborirati.  :Wink:

----------


## otocanka

> netko je pitao cime da zgusne kasice ako ne rizolinom...pa da odgovorim: cistim rizinim pahuljicama. ili psenicnim. ili jecmeniim. ili razenim....bez secera i inih dodataka. cista zitarica


Ja   :Smile:  

Gdje mogu kupiti čiste rižine pahuljice? 
Moje dijete ima celijakiju, i pšenične, ječmene ili ražene ne smijemo koristiti. I za ove rižine je bitno da su 100% čiste (bez ikakvih primjesa drugih žitarica).

----------


## Frida

Otočanka, neznam gdje si ali u Zagrebu proizvoda bez glutena imaš u GEI u Bogovićevoj, nisam sigurna za Bio&Bio.

----------


## meda

otocanka,mozes i prosene pahuljice (ima u DM-u)

rizinih ima u mercatoru, mozda i u bio bio, ne znam, nisam gledala, jer mi rizine ne koristimo

----------


## otocanka

Hvala Frida   :Smile:  
Nisam u Zagrebu, ali Gea ima skladište u gradu u kojem živimo (tamo se isto može kupovati roba). Na žalost, zadnji puta kada sam bila, pitala sam i nisu imali nikakvih pahuljica u ponudi. 

Hvala Meda  :Smile:  , pogledat ću  DM-u. Do sada sam kod njih pronašla samo bezglutenski cornflakes.

----------


## Tami25

> Tami, proso i zeleno lisnato povrće izvrstan su izvor željeza.


Thanks Luna, za proso nisam znala, a za zeleno lisnato jesam, ali čitam svugdje da je to željezo iz povrća slabije iskoristivosti od onoga iz mesa, tako nekako.
Baš ću isprobati te prosene pahuljice iz DM-a

----------


## Trina

> Frida prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, nemojte se uzbuđivati: svaka mama zna što je najbolje za njezino dijete, donosi odluke i nosi se posljedicama istih. 
> 
> E sad, kakve će posljedice imati te odluke... vrijeme će pokazati...
> 
> Molim vas da se držite teme, dopustite da netko drugi ne razmišlja kao vi, raspravljajte konstuktivno, ne vrijeđajte, jer u protivnom ću vas sankcionirati 
> 
> ...


Anđela,znači ti ne priznaješ ni pedagogiju ni dječju psihologiju?Jer kako bi netko tko je stručnjak iz jedne od ove dvije znanosti išta znao kad ne poznaje baš svako dijete u državi Hrvatskoj?

----------


## TeinaMama

> možemo se vratiti na temu.
> 
> kad djeci pripremate -lino, činite li to s kravljim mlijekom, formulom ili izdojenim mlijekom?
> 
> što mislite, od koje dobi je primjereno mućkati -lino s kravljim mlijekom? ako smatrate da je vaše dijete premaleno za to, hoćete li ga pripremiti s formulom kupljenom u tu svrhu? ili se pak izdajate? kako u tom slučaju zagrijavate mlijeko?


Ja sam Tei složila taj famozni popularni čokolino i to sa običnim kravljim mlijekom, moram priznati iz tog razloga jer je to tak uobičajeno i jer ga skoro svi klinci zapravo jedu. Sa izdojenim mlijekom nisam slagala jer je ona dojila do godinu i pol a tada još to nije probala. Sa adaptiranim nisam jer ga nikad u životu nisam kupila, niti znam kak se uopće slaže i koristi. Međutim ona nije htjela pa više ni ne kupujemo. Kao obrok sličan tome koristimo zobene pahuljice i muesli sa sušenim voćem nešećereni, al ja stavim malo meda, onak navrh žličice. Obično izmješam i pahuljive i muesli tako da je više kašasto. Uz to moram probrati grožđice van jer ih ne želi jesti. Drugo sušeno voće u mueslijima jede, samo grožđice ne, a ja ju ni ne tjeram ako joj se ne sviđa.Vidim da svi tak propitivate zašto lino, a ja mislim da je to zbog jednostavnosti i brzine pripremanja. Dakle, mame koje nemaju vremena smućkaju lino, gotovo u tren oka, dijete zadovoljno i sito i dalje se ne razmišlja. Kao mama koja je stalno doma, ja fakat imam vremena i bila bi čista sramota i lijenost da serviram takve brzinske obroke da ga se čim prije riješim.

----------


## rayna

> amamamaa  amama


kako slatko!!jos ces reci da je zbog ozujskog pocela rano pricat.

----------


## Tami25

Ja baš danas na polici dućana gledam sastav Čokolina i Lješnjak-Čokolina, i obje kašice sadrže hidrogenizirano biljno ulje :shock:  a svi znamo koliko je ono štetno. 
Niti jedna kašica ili bilo što drugo što ja kupujem ne sadrži to.

Pa nek djeca jedu još i smoki, pa štapiće, pa kekse... ajmo im od najranije dobi zaštopavat krvne žile. Jadna djeca koja se tako hrane...

----------


## Yuna

Zar ne piše na čokolinu iznad 9 mj?
a na ostalima iznad 6...osim rizolino iznad 4.?

ja mislim da je tako.

----------


## leonisa

bez obzira na mjesece (rizolino je "po novome" od 6mj) na SVIMA pise "*zamjena za jedan mlijecni obrok*"

Hrana i napitci koji su namjenjeni dojenčetu starijem od 6. mjeseca smatraju se nadomjeskom bez obzira što se radi o dopunskoj hrani ako na bilo koji način "odbijaju" od dojke odnosno služe UMIJESTO dojenja, poput žitarica koja se spremaju sa mlijekom i na kojima piše "zamjena za jedan mliječni obrok"   :Wink:

----------


## Sanja

> Cure, jel bi vi vjerovale da sam ja čokolino probala tek u srednjoj školi?!


Ja nikad, ni taj, ni bilo koji drugi -lino. Ni moje curke nisu nikad.  8)

----------


## Sarina_mama

Ja ga probala, sa 12-13 godina, i bio mi je bljak. Moja ga jos uvek nije probala.

----------


## Snjeska

Cure koje musle bez šećera kupujete?

MM i ja ih volimo jesti, one sa sušenim voćem i lješnjacima ali su nam se zadnji puta ucrvale pa su nam se zgadile :/ 

Valjda su lješnjaci krivi za to :/

----------


## leonisa

snjeska, imas puno topika o tome na podforumu o dohrani.

nego, nazad na temu- monitoring temu  :Smile:

----------


## Vivica

Nije Lino, ali je Podravka. Na kutiji njihovog Ciciban čaja piše da je od 3 + mjeseca. Moj skromni doprinos monitoringu.

----------


## leonisa

hvala!
na zalost znamo za njega.
steta, sto podravci to treba...  :Sad:

----------


## bfamily

Ajoj, a ja se bediram jer mi mala neće da jede čokolino, ni ostale stvari na lino. Pa nisam znala da ima u njima toliko šećera, trebam se naučiti čitati sastojke. 
Hvala Bogu što postoje rode, eto naučila sam nešto novo i nemam se zašto više bedirati.  :D

----------


## Storma

a ja sam u petak slucajno vidjela da je karamelino od 6 mj (probajte zamisliti reakciju)   :Mad:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

želite tužnu ili žalostnu u vezi čokolina..?

na pregledu smo bili kad je A. imala 8 mjeseci i izgleda da je 'slabo' dobila na kilaži od prethodnog pregleda (premda po novim krivuljama za rast za dojenu djecu je dobivala perfektno), i pedica navalila, pa što vi to dijete hranite?  bila sam isprepadana - pa banane, juhe, meso, krumpir, kruške, mislim sve, a naravno i moje mlijeko.  PA MAMA - viće ona - DA LI VI ZNATE DA VAŠE MLIJEKO VIŠE NIJE DOVOLJNO ZA NJU?  OBAVEZNO - UJUTRO ZA DORUČAK OBROK MLIJEČNI, NPR ČOKOLINO ILI RIŽOLINO U BOČICI.

a ja si mislim, pa čekaj je li ona normalna?!  da mi kaže palentu s mlijekom ok ali čokolino s mlijekom ujutro?  hello?!

od   :Evil or Very Mad:  nisam znala što da kažem.  maltene me optužila da dijete držim gladno jer joj ne dajem s***nja iz kutije.  ja plakala do doma.  muž poludio.

i sad ti imaj povjerenje u pedicu?!  zanimljivo, na pregled za godinu dana mi je rekla 'bravo mama, još dojite, nastavite ako možete do dvije godine'.  pa po njenom ne bi ni do godinu dana bila.  žalostno je da pedić daje takve krive informacije, i da nažalost večina ljudi slijepo povjeru.

----------


## MGrubi

a)koliko je dobila?
b) jjenjaj pedicu ili je drži samo za bolesti, ostale nutriocisitčke savjete ignoriraj
šečer deblja, a debljina nije mjerilo zdravlja
ubaciti možda više ugh u prehranu: palenta, riža, tjestenina, to da 
ali čokolino? umjetna hrana? i to na bočicu?! ko da dijete nije čulo nikad za žlicu?!   :Evil or Very Mad:   isprani mozgovi   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ina33

> Frida prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, jel bi vi vjerovale da sam ja čokolino probala tek u srednjoj školi?!
> 
> 
> Ja nikad, ni taj, ni bilo koji drugi -lino. Ni moje curke nisu nikad.  8)


Imala fazu Čokolina na faksu, prije ga nikad nisam probala. Navukla se zajedno sa sadašnjim mužem, zgadio mi se kad su mi je rođendan ekipa u šali poklonina sve iz "Lino" palete - "Keksolino, Medolino, Rižolino, Frutolino, Čokolino, Lješnjak-Čokolino". Moram priznat da MM još uvijek za doručak rado jede Lješnjak-Čokolino (ono ogromno pakiranje), meni se nekako svaki drugi Čokolino čini "zagoren", pa mi ne paše. Doduše, sisterica i ja (rođene Dalmatinke) nismo Čokolino percipirale kao hranu za bebe, ni za djecu jer je to nezdravo (rano su nas roditelji tesali u tom smjeru, biće ovo na faksu bila faza buntovništva u Zagrebu - ono, sad smijemo sve što doma nismo smjeli). BTW, u naše splitsko domaćinstvo nam ga uvela none koja je bila izgubila zube pa je to jela za doručak, tako da sam ja mislila da je to za djecu koju jedu nezdravo i za starce. Pokazat ću ovo sa šećerom mužu, ali on još pati zbog Coca Cole i diet Cole... Ja sam sad na DM-ovim Muesliema s kalcijem, iako sigurno i to vrvi šećerom...

----------


## ms. ivy

možemo li sad polako natrag na temu?   :Smile:

----------


## †vanesax

Podižem. Samo da prijavim da sam primetila...

http://www.podravka.hr/brandovi/proi...a/lino-kukuruz
http://www.podravka.hr/brandovi/proi...o-riza-kukuruz 
kao i ostali lino riža+ voće (da ne bih sad stavljala sve linkove.

Mislila sam da su to odavno promenili, ali eto, nisu 

Btw, ja sam jedna od ljubiteljica čokolina  :Razz:  ali od svoje 14. godine

----------


## cvjetkica

Moja djevojčica nije probala nikakav lino. Ona neće ništa, natežemo se s nekom kašicom koju skuham cijeli dan. Da se vratim na temu, Čokolino je štetan kao i svi Lino proizvodi,a (kršitelj koda) nije??? Kako ste sigurne da je Rice ąnd corn od (kršitelj koda) ima dodanih vitamina? Na kutijama svašta može pisati. Ako u Podravci pišu svašta na kutije, mogu i ovi. Ipak, stalno čitam da Lino ne, ali od (kršitelj koda)...ok.

----------


## †vanesax

Mislim da nije tu problem što piše da ima dodatih vitamina. 
Problem je što piše da je to hrana za decu od 4. meseca života.
Plus uputstvo za pripremu sa dvotrećinskim kravljim mlekom.

----------


## Pups

Pa piše da je od 6. mjeseca. Ili ja krivo vidim?
Ako je tako, ja sam ugodno iznenađena podravkom.

----------


## †vanesax

> Pa piše da je od 6. mjeseca. Ili ja krivo vidim?
> Ako je tako, ja sam ugodno iznenađena podravkom.


Jesi li išla na linkove koje sam stavila za rižolino i lino sa kukuruzom?
Tamo piše da je od 4. meseca

Od 6. meseca piše na proizvodima koji sadrže gluten, a od 8. na čokolinu (zbog čokolade)

----------


## leonisa

istina je da na novim pakiranjima rizolina pise da je od 6mj.
no sto tako pise da se radi sa mlijekom ugrijanim na 50C i da kao takav zamjenjuje jedan mlijecni obrok, te se i dalje smatra nadomjestkom za majcino mlijeko.

(citaj: dajte rizo/coko/kekso/kara/frutolino i imate podoj manje jer taj obrok je zapravo mlijecni obrok)

----------


## Honey

> (citaj: dajte rizo/coko/kekso/kara/frutolino i imate podoj manje jer taj obrok je zapravo mlijecni obrok)


Aaa, podoj manje  :D 
Znači, nemam 20 nego 19 podoja na dan. Što mi nisi prije rekla, spasila bi me   :Laughing:

----------


## lun@

molim nekoliko dobrih ideja za zamjenu/nadopunu adaptiranog mlijeka. Da pojasnim da me ne bi osudili što ne dojim (imam potrebu, da me ne bi netko napao-svašta sam viđala tu...) moj malac je isključivo dojio prvih 6 mjeseci i još 3 mjeseca uz nadohranu međutim ja završim u bolnici u groznom stanju između ostalog sa sepsom i da skratim priču od 9 mjeseci više ne doji. Sada ima 12 mj i ima 4 obroka dnevno s tim da je ujutro i navečer adaptirano mlijeko. S čime da ga zamjenim nadopunim a da nije jedan od lino-va? Mislila sam mu dati nešto takvo ali nakon ove teme odustajem i molim savjet. hvala

----------


## zoza

*lun@*,
pogledaj malo na pdf-u dohrana

----------


## Sirius Black

> istina je da na novim pakiranjima rizolina pise da je od 6mj.
> no sto tako pise da se radi sa mlijekom ugrijanim na 50C i da kao takav zamjenjuje jedan mlijecni obrok, te se i dalje smatra nadomjestkom za majcino mlijeko.
> 
> (citaj: dajte rizo/coko/kekso/kara/frutolino i imate podoj manje jer taj obrok je zapravo mlijecni obrok)


Ma daj, ovo je stvarno pretjerivanje. Imam doma Lino i piše na kutiji, ne znam sad napamet, ali nešto u stilu da je majčino mlijeko najbolja prehrana do 6 mjeseci i da dijete treba biti dojeno do navršene druge godine života. Nakon 6 mjeseci treba početi s dohranom u skladu s preporukama liječnika. To piše na srpskom, na ostalim jezicima ne, pa pretpostavljam da za srpsko tržište to obavezno mora pisati. Ali tko kupi Lino i čita kaj piše na kutiji može i to pročitati. 
Zašto dijete nakon 6 mjeseci ne bi imalo neki drugi mliječni obrok kao nadomjestak za majčino mlijeko? Pa ako dijete pojede jedan obrok dohrane ionak će toliko manje majčinog mlijeka popiti bez obzira da li jede lino ili gris, palentu i sl.

----------


## Tami25

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> istina je da na novim pakiranjima rizolina pise da je od 6mj.
> no sto tako pise da se radi sa mlijekom ugrijanim na 50C i da kao takav zamjenjuje jedan mlijecni obrok, te se i dalje smatra nadomjestkom za majcino mlijeko.
> 
> (citaj: dajte rizo/coko/kekso/kara/frutolino i imate podoj manje jer taj obrok je zapravo mlijecni obrok)
> 
> 
> ...


ovo i mene zanima?

----------


## apricot

što točno?

svi oni tom rečenicom "dojenje je najbolje", zapravo kupuju potrošače.
vrlo perfidno i promišljeno.
i svi omraženi nam proizvođači tiskaju letke na kojima piše sve o dojenju, dizanje dojenja u nebesa... prava glorifikacija.
i, onda... na zadnjoj stranici, velikim slovima: AAAAAALI, AKO NEŠTO POĐE PO ZLU (da ne kažem "ako nemate dovoljno mlijeka"), e tu je onda naša formula, najbolja i najprilagođenija... blabla

a u čemu je razlika između industrijske hrane i palente?
pa, na lina se čovjek navikne, postane ovisan.
to je zbir prilično loših nutrijenata, za razliku od palente koja je odlična za peristaltiku.
lino ima 40 % šećera, palenta nema.
lino se priprema s kravljim mlijekom ili formulom, jer teško da će netko izdajati i praviti lino.
palenta se jede ukombinaciji s tikvicom, brokulom, mrkvom... kojekakvim voćem i povrćem.
doduše, može se i u lino dodati zobenih pahuljica, suhoga voća... ali onda je i lino - višak   :Grin:

----------


## Tami25

slažem se, ali zanima me ovaj dio:



> Zašto dijete nakon 6 mjeseci ne bi imalo neki drugi mliječni obrok kao nadomjestak za majčino mlijeko? Pa ako dijete pojede jedan obrok dohrane ionak će toliko manje majčinog mlijeka popiti bez obzira da li jede lino ili gris, palentu i sl.


dakle, nakon 6 mj počinje dohrana, i obroci dohrane mogu biti voće, povrće, meso.... i npr griz na mlijeku, palenta na mlijeku (izdojenom, rižinom, AD i sl.) pa na isti način i Lino na mlijeku, ako netko baš hoće davati to. naravno, svaki obrok dohrane pa tako i Lino obrok zamjenjuje jedan mliječni obrok (podoj). e sad ono što me zanima je zašto je to sporno?

----------


## krumpiric

ne zamjenjuje ništa podoj, npr. tikvica ne zamjenjuje obrok mlijeka (podoj) nego predstavlja obrok dohrane. NIšta se tu ne "zamjenjuje", dodaje se.

----------


## Loryblue

> Btw, ja sam jedna od ljubiteljica čokolina  ali od svoje 14. godine


po tome koliko su Lina nezdrava ja sam davno tribala bit pod zemljom.  :Grin:   u najmanju ruku sa zabrinjavajućom krvnom slikom i debela ko slon.
nikad nisam volila niti jedno Lino osim Čokolina. a njega jedem, i to svako božje jutro, već punih 36 godina. i još uvik jednako uživam u njemu. i nema šanse da mi išta drugo ujutro prija ko moje čokolino  :Heart:  
kad se dignem i idem ga pripremit takva me ugoda prođe da je to milina.

probala sam i maloj davat sva Lina od reda, ali eto - nije povukla na mamu. ni jedno joj se nije svidilo. i tu je bio kraj eksperimentiranju s Linima kad je ona u pitanju. ona je više konkretno dite: daj joj nešto za pojest ali da nije Lino.  :Grin:

----------


## Pepita

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> (citaj: dajte rizo/coko/kekso/kara/frutolino i imate podoj manje jer taj obrok je zapravo mlijecni obrok)
> 
> 
> Aaa, podoj manje  :D 
> Znači, nemam 20 nego 19 podoja na dan. Što mi nisi prije rekla, spasila bi me


  :Laughing:

----------


## Tami25

> ne zamjenjuje ništa podoj, npr. tikvica ne zamjenjuje obrok mlijeka (podoj) nego predstavlja obrok dohrane. NIšta se tu ne "zamjenjuje", dodaje se.


aha, znači svaki obrok dohrane je novi obrok, broj mliječnih obroka ostaje isti?
znači ako dijete doji 15x dnevno pa se doda obrok dohrane to je onda 16 obroka, pa drugi obrok dohrane to je 17 obroka itd?

ok, samo mi nije jasno kako je onda moja mala smanjivala mliječne obroke s povećanjem obroka dohrane... :?

----------


## upornamama

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne zamjenjuje ništa podoj, npr. tikvica ne zamjenjuje obrok mlijeka (podoj) nego predstavlja obrok dohrane. NIšta se tu ne "zamjenjuje", dodaje se.
> 
> 
> aha, znači svaki obrok dohrane je novi obrok, broj mliječnih obroka ostaje isti?
> znači ako dijete doji 15x dnevno pa se doda obrok dohrane to je onda 16 obroka, pa drugi obrok dohrane to je 17 obroka itd?
> 
> ok, samo mi nije jasno kako je onda moja mala smanjivala mliječne obroke s povećanjem obroka dohrane... :?


Vjerovatno su joj obroci dohrane bili preobilni pa nakon njih nije bila zainteresirana za dojenje.

----------


## krumpiric

Marin nije smanjivao ništa, potrebe su mu se povećale i počeli smo s dohranom, ta početna dohrana je tolko oskudna da ništa ne zamjenjuje, samo se dodaje :/

----------


## leonisa

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne zamjenjuje ništa podoj, npr. tikvica ne zamjenjuje obrok mlijeka (podoj) nego predstavlja obrok dohrane. NIšta se tu ne "zamjenjuje", dodaje se.
> 
> 
> aha, znači svaki obrok dohrane je novi obrok, broj mliječnih obroka ostaje isti?
> znači ako dijete doji 15x dnevno pa se doda obrok dohrane to je onda 16 obroka, pa drugi obrok dohrane to je 17 obroka itd?
> 
> ok, samo mi nije jasno kako je onda moja mala smanjivala mliječne obroke s povećanjem obroka dohrane... :?


naravno da dijete s vremenom smanjuje broj podoja.
i naravno da dijete povecava broj podoja.
i naravno da ima faza kad ih ima vise i kad ih ima manje. i naravno da je svako dijete drukcije  :Smile:  

stvar je u tome sto je prvih godinu dana (a kod nekih i duze) majcino mlijeko glavna hrana i da je sve ostalo DO-hrana. 
zbog cega bi podoj (mlijecni obrok) mijenjala sa kravljim mlijecnim obrokom, adaptiranim mlijekom?
ili neadaptiranim?
 :Wink:  

"zamjena za mlijecni obrok" je odbijac od sise, njime se dijete skida sa prsa i njime se uplice u tijek dojenja, ne na nacin da se smanjuje broj podoja vec se oni "zamjenjuju" adaptiranim kravljim mlijekom. i tako industrija opet zabija gol.

----------


## Tami25

aha. leonisa, hvala. sad mi je skroz jasno.   :Smile:

----------


## točkalica

> po tome koliko su Lina nezdrava ja sam davno tribala bit pod zemljom.   u najmanju ruku sa zabrinjavajućom krvnom slikom i debela ko slon.
> nikad nisam volila niti jedno Lino osim Čokolina. a njega jedem, i to svako božje jutro, već punih 36 godina. i još uvik jednako uživam u njemu. i nema šanse da mi išta drugo ujutro prija ko moje čokolino  
> :


joj ja sam već imala neugodnu situaciju kad sam ne temi pozeleni pokušala zaštiti svoj voljeni čokolino   :Embarassed:  !!!

eto da se i ja upišem u obožavaoce i sa zdravom krvnom slikom i dogovarajućim kilogramima!!

mi ga ne jedemo svako jutro, kupi se 1 kg mjesečno ( a prešli smo lagano i na čokolsenik je r je insto jako fin, a ciejna mu je malo bolja), i onda to ode u par dana, jer mama samo što se ne posvađa s djetetom tko će prije pojest   :Laughing:  

I da ono što je već netko rekao, uhvatite se ne vjerovat Podravci jer oni žele samo zaradit pa pišu svašta, a kao da oni drugi samo misle na vaše zdravlje, a lova im nije ni blizu pameti. Nešto je istina nešto je odluka kome ćemo vjerovat!!



A bome da bi zdravo jelo danas ( bar ono što se vodi zdravim) treba i potrošit dobro. Znači ak nemaš para jedi smeće   :Razz:  !

----------


## cvjetkica

Milsim da čokolino nije ni mišljen da se daje djetetu za svaki obrok. Kao mala sam jela čokolino, mislim jednom tjedno za doručak. Nikad nisam imala nikakav fast food na stolu, uvijek je bilo svježe kuhano, za doručak i večeru sam jela svašta i žgance i sir s vrhnjem...svašta...i čokolino. Niti sam imala pokvarene zube, niti sam bila hiperaktivna, nisam imala problema sa spavanjem. Ne mislim o tom jelu kao o otrovu. Kao i sve mora se pravilno dozirati. Mislim da nikom ništa neće bit od male zdjelice čokolina jednom u tjedan dana.

----------


## Loryblue

> Kao i sve mora se pravilno dozirati. Mislim da nikom ništa neće bit od male zdjelice čokolina jednom u tjedan dana.


joj ja ga pravilno doziram (čokolino), ali svako jutro.
sad su to već veće porcije nego kad sam bila mala.  :Grin:  
da sam se (ili da su me moji) ograničili na zdjelicu tjedno srce bi mi puklo od tuge.

a moja L. kad vidi čokolino (ili bilo koji Lino) odmah dobije nagon za povraćanje. njoj ne odgovaraju nikako. valjda joj se čokolino zgadio dok je još bila u mojoj tibi pa ga prisilno jela svako jutro :?

----------


## leonisa

> Loryblue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> po tome koliko su Lina nezdrava ja sam davno tribala bit pod zemljom.   u najmanju ruku sa zabrinjavajućom krvnom slikom i debela ko slon.
> nikad nisam volila niti jedno Lino osim Čokolina. a njega jedem, i to svako božje jutro, već punih 36 godina. i još uvik jednako uživam u njemu. i nema šanse da mi išta drugo ujutro prija ko moje čokolino  
> :
> 
> 
> ...


ovo nije tema pdf Zastitimo dojenje.

molim vas da se drzite teme (*lino i dojenje i pravilnik) u suprotnom cu brisati postove.
hvala.

----------


## kajsa

> Pups prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa piše da je od 6. mjeseca. Ili ja krivo vidim?
> Ako je tako, ja sam ugodno iznenađena podravkom.
> 
> 
> Jesi li išla na linkove koje sam stavila za rižolino i lino sa kukuruzom?
> Tamo piše da je od 4. meseca
> ...



na naslovnoj strani piše da je od 6 mjeseci.
ali na bočnoj stranici, gdje su upute za primjenu, piše da je od 4 mjeseca.

----------


## upornamama

Kad ste toliko nahvalile lino, kupila sam ga i ja (za sebe, ne za dijete), pa morala sam i to čudo probati. Ajme, meni je to odvratno.
Nije ni do koljena običnom grizu sa čokoladom.  :Mljac:

----------


## Tami25

> vanesax prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Pups prvotno napisa
> ...


ovo sam baš i ja htjela reći.
danas sam dobila od sveki lino riža-kukuruz
na prednjoj strani poše da ide od navršenih 6 mjeseci života
ali na bočnoj stranici piše da se može raditi 
1) s dvotrećinskim kravljim mlijekom i davati od 4.-6. mjeseca
2) s mlijekom od 6. mjeseca i 
3) sa zamjenskim mlijekom od 4. mjeseca.  :Mad:  

cure koje se bavite monitoringom, jeste li znale za ovo?
(ne znam je li se još negdje ovo spominjalo)

----------


## Sirius Black

Svi spominju da lino ima 40 % šećera ali mislim da se to odnosi samo na čokolino. Lino riža+kukuruz ili riža+pet vrsta voća i sl. ima puno manje šećera, tj, mislim da sadrži oligofruktozu. Grisolino ima 12 % šećera. I toliko je bezokusan da si ga ja pošećerim kad sebi napravim a nisam inače baš ljubiteljslatkog. 
Mene Lino spašava jer mislim da ga nema moja curica bi jako malo toga jela. Npr. kad sam počela raditi nastavili smo dohranom povrćem i žitaricama isto ko i prije kad je jako slabo jela i 90 % prehrane joj je bilo moje mlijeko. I onda joj se to valjda zgadilo i više nije uopće prihvaćala takvu hranu, svekrva me zvala da plače jer je gladna, pokazuje da hoće u hranilicu a pljuje sve kaj joj skuha. Probali smo joj dati malo grisolina i rižolina i to je jela. Palentu, gris i sl. neće. Nisam imala neki izbor hrane jer je s 11,5 mjeseci dobila prvi zub, a kuhano povrće nije htjela nikakvo.  
S  14 mj. nije imala ni 9 kg, malo više nego s 9 mjeseci i bilo je očito da ne dobiva na težini i da joj treba kaloričnija hrana.  
Sad za doručak jede žitarice, uglavnom zobene, prosene i sl. ali uvijek mora biti malo lina da budu rijeđe i mekše jer inače neće jesti. Ne mora biti Lino mogu biti slične pahuljjice od drugih proizvođača, npr. 7 korn od (kršitelj koda) koja je bez šećera, samo kaj ja to sve zovem Lino. 
I za ručak jede npr. blitvu i krumpir s linom i mlijekom, polako ga izbacujemo da ga bude čim manje i ponekad se dogodi da pojede skoro čisto povrće.

----------


## vertex

U obroku čokolina pripremljenom prema uputama na kutiji ima cca dvije vrećice šećera. Nepotrebno da, suvišno bebi od 6 mjeseci da, loš marketing i sve što govorite da, milijun zdravijih izbora da, ali molim vas, molim vas, držimo se realnosti.

----------


## Tami25

vertex, dobro zboriš   :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

ova rasprava o cokolinu, da li je zdrav, jel goji, jel fin, jel netko odrastao na njemu ili ne NE PRIPADA ovom podforumu, a posto se uporno oglusuje na usmjeravanje topica ka svrsi i temi podforuma, ja ga kljucam dok ne vidimo oce li se oftopicni postovi brisati ili je tema dala svoje, i ostati zakljucana.

----------

